# BNP killer ?



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

Weeks ago, I noticed a dead BNP losing all tail. This morning, I noticed another BNP lost most tail. Although still alive, the fellow looks miserable. There are angelfish, SAE (1"), salt and pepper cory, BNP and amano shrimp in the tank. There might be a killer among them. But I am not sure which one. Does anyone have similar experience ? Any thoughts ? Will the fellow have the tail grow back ? Thanks.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

we can rule out the cory and amano shrimp to my knowledge


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Well, the likely suspects would be the angel or the SAE. Although if the SAE is still young that's less likely. Angels don't usually go after bottom dwellers either (and they're not usually subtle about their dislike of ther fishes).

Have you checked your water latey?


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Angels are a possibility, are they younger or older? I did have case of a female BNP wipe out three other exotic plecos in one of my setups several years back.She was very nasty towards my other corries as well,and protected her cave like crazy along with the area around it.She ended up being between 3-4.25'' in size before i got her out and she even tore my net rustling around.I don't know why she was like that, all of them were well feed,clean setup, and plenty of spots to hide.It happens though that one time you get stuck with a nasty fish.What's your setup like?


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

Just change water two days ago. pH usually drops after water change. It is now around 6.6. Since I put crush coral in filter, it will go up gradually. Typically, I do 30-40% WC every two weeks. As a precaution, I put SAE into a small box inside the tank.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm thinking its the angels, especially if they are a bigger and the bnp's are smaller. make sure the bnp's have caves or driftwood to hide under and that should hopefully solve the problem. If it doesn't then there is something else at play.



Luke78 said:


> Angels are a possibility, are they younger or older? I did have case of a female BNP wipe out three other exotic plecos in one of my setups several years back.She was very nasty towards my other corries as well,and protected her cave like crazy along with the area around it.She ended up being between 3-4.25'' in size before i got her out and she even tore my net rustling around.I don't know why she was like that, all of them were well feed,clean setup, and plenty of spots to hide.It happens though that one time you get stuck with a nasty fish.What's your setup like?


Wow never seen a female bnp defend a cave, usually it's drop the eggs and go leaving the male to tend to the young. She must have been real nasty....


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

It is a 30g tank with 1 SAE, two angels, 3 cories, 2 BNP and 2 amano shrimps. Two angels tried to breed without success. They ate eggs after spawning. Angels do not usually go to bottom of the tank unless looking for foods. They seem not bothered by others in the tank. I noticed SAE chasing cories before occassionally, but not BNP. Maybe SAE changes taste.


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

I do have a cave, driftwood and lots of plants in the tank, lots of hiding place.


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

You wouldn't happen to have nitrate test results? 30-40% WC's every two weeks may not quite be enough with the number of fish in the tank (depending on their size). It's something you'll want to rule out.


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

The tank has been running for eight years. The number of fishes and their size is way below 1" per gallon. The water parameters are usually fine in biweekly WC in past years.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Just in case, do a water test. I would not depend on the 1" per gallon rule too much.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

cae???????


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Yup she was,threw me off too with all the cave business.

As for the original post, sounds like your doing all the right things to keep everyone happy.Sticking with the breeding pair of Angels you have, it seems they might be the ones causing headaches for the other occupants.Tried taking them out and putting them into their own setup?



AccidentalAquarist said:


> I'm thinking its the angels, especially if they are a bigger and the bnp's are smaller. make sure the bnp's have caves or driftwood to hide under and that should hopefully solve the problem. If it doesn't then there is something else at play.
> 
> Wow never seen a female bnp defend a cave, usually it's drop the eggs and go leaving the male to tend to the young. She must have been real nasty....


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

Just test water, pH 6.8, ammonia 0 ppm, nitrite 0 ppm, nitrate 10-20 ppm.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

are the bristlenose small? Newly added fish?


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

Bnp is about 1.5". 

It is SAE. It has a black stripe from head to tail on the both sides of the body.


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

All fishes have been peaceful in the tank for months. The first bnp died without tail 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks like the tail is growing back. Hope the fellow recover soon.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Possibly 2 Male Bristle Noses fighting???? I know the males can be bully's if they want to be


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

It is possible. They were at the same size when I bought them. Now one that lost tail is much smaller than the other one. Both are too young to be sexed.


----------

